# Dungeon Survival Horror



## Dethklok (May 11, 2013)

Nice review. I do like this style and have used it often. I don't play D&D, but the system I use keeps characters limited enough that the players learn to play most games this way. Sometimes it's good to fight, but usually whatever goal you have (get a message through, scout an area, steal an artifact, or what have you) is best served through avoidance of conflict and conservation of resources.


----------



## Blackbrrd (May 12, 2013)

A really nice article. I am going to use a bit of the "Avoid Encounters" in my next campaign. A typical DnD 4e fight can quickly take an hour, you get a lot of role-playing done in that time and it's usually much more intense and interesting to talk yourself out of a fight than figthing. 

I am going to start a 4e campaign, but I am going to use the inherent bonuses system and am going to be pretty stingy with the magical equipment the party finds. In other words, less reason for the party to try to kill everything they meet and take their stuff.

Btw, the healing surges is a resource that quickly dwindles in a 4e game, so even if you have plenty of healing available, you still need the healing surges to receive it. In other words, they just moved the resource from one character (the cleric) to all the characters.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 12, 2013)

The resource management and encounter avoidance sounds like our standard playstyle.


----------

